# Out back today with Tuff



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice cool weather down south. I have neglected my buddy's passion to ride lately so I am trying to make up to him. He had an enjoyable afternoon in the Rhino.









20 thousand chickens reside down there....Tuff knows what to do if times get hard







Took a pause...Tuff got impatient.







2 miles back in the woods my friend was pooped. 







Just gotta love em..........:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like an enjoyable afternoon, wish I could have joined you.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

looks like a great time


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tuff, you look like you showed your person a great time


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tuff sure looks great, what a way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can see why he missed it...looks like a great time. And when there's 20,000 chickens, who's gonna notice if a couple go missing. :uhoh:


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

what a life he has!!! cute pics! tfs!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tuff cruises in style.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hope he had a cold one in the back there !!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you sure Tuff is not wondering if that chicken place has a drive through window..... 

Are they egg laying chickens or broilers?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, Tuff rides in style and has a dog bed in back so he can relax and rest up! Looks like you both had an enjoyable adventure!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Somebodies had a terrific Sunday afternoon


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*

Tuff looks like a natural on the truck!!

I love your saying Alan, "There's more integrity in one Golden Retriever, than on all of Capitol Hill!"


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

What great pictures. The weather looks beautiful. Tuff is a handsome boy!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like it was the perfect afternoon. Tuff is looking mighty handsome!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Gotta love that Tuff Dog !!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a hilarious mental image of Tuff loose in the henhouse. Good boy!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like alot of fun!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you both had an enjoyable ride. Good boy, Tuff!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> Are you sure Tuff is not wondering if that chicken place has a drive through window.....
> 
> Are they egg laying chickens or broilers?


No drive through Rob only in his dreams!

Those houses produce fertile eggs to be hatched and chickens raised elsewhere. 8500 hens and 1500 roosters per house....those boys must sleep well at night


*Thanks everyone for your kind reply's. As with your pooches Tuff is my buddy*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AlanK said:


> No drive through Rob only in his dreams!
> 
> Those houses produce fertile eggs to be hatched and chickens raised elsewhere. 8500 hens and 1500 roosters per house....those boys must sleep well at night
> 
> ...


Good one, ya know it's a dirty job but someone's got to do it, in this case the Roosters.........


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good one, ya know it's a dirty job but someone's got to do it, in this case the Roosters.........


The worst part is after all of that work they all (boys and girls) become soup meat after 7 months:uhoh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AlanK said:


> The worst part is after all of that work they all (boys and girls) become soup meat after 7 months:uhoh:


Sad, huh?

There's a lot of chicken and turkey farms along with several big Pig farms south of me. So glad I don't live in this area, it doesn't smell very well especially on a warm humid day........


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sad, huh?
> 
> There's a lot of chicken and turkey farms along with several big Pig farms south of me. So glad I don't live in this area, it doesn't smell very well especially on a warm humid day........


I try not to think about it as sad.....I guess thats life.

Those houses are about a mile back through the woods from me....when they clean them sometimes if the wind is blowing my way it can sure stink up the place!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Loof the facial expressions!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine, Ride, fresh air, and dad's company = Tuff's favorite things all in one!!


----------

